# 2824-2 or H-10 preferred movement in new Hamilton?



## Thomas72 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi guys, this is my first post here so hopefully it goes well. I've been eyeing the 44mm Hamilton Khaki Officer as my first automatic. I can get a new one with the standard ETA 2824-2 movement or with an H-10. The H-10 movement is about 200.00 CAD cheaper than the 2824. I know the differences between the movements (bph) and am really unsure which to buy. Any thoughts would be welcomed as its a large purchase for me and I don't want to have any regrets.


Thank you.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Get the eta, higher beat, easier to service and higher beat.

Unless you really won't be wearing the watch for Saturday and Sunday and really really need the 80 hours.

Edit: 200 is too much, look harder for a cheaper eta version.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

Go with the best deal but reports of 1 and seconds a day accuracy on these forums with H-10 is hard to argue.


----------



## Genco (Jan 3, 2017)

Tough call...I have the eta, and it is a solid performer.

If this is a regular wearer, I'd go with the eta. You know it will be easy to service. The H-10 is interesting to me, and it is getting good reports, but I am concerned about the cost and ease of servicing down the road.


----------



## Burnt (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a Jazzmaster and a Khaki, both with H-10s. The Jazzmaster is actually more accurate than a Citizen Eco-Drive I have and the Khaki is 3 seconds slow per day. Absolutely nothing wrong with the 2824-2, but I wouldn't trade the two examples of H-10s I have. When it comes time for servicing the movements I'll probably want something else anyway. If they were watches costing thousands of dollars I might be more picky about service costs.


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

Get the cheaper one. No sense in paying 200$ extra for movement that's "easy to service', when you could service it for 200$ anyway.

FYI, I had a similar decision to make on purchasing a Tudor Black Bay, and I went with the newer movement.


----------



## koller1994 (Jan 26, 2016)

Based on your preference, I have a H10 movement (Khaki Field H70455133) and ETA2824-2 (Khaki Aviation H76565135), I like the ETA more just because it has higher beat and the second hand goes smoothly. By the way, the H10 has 80h power reserve and it's awesome, if you dont want to wear watch regularly, just go with H10 and you will be fine


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Get the higher beat ETA.


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

ETA...alot of these newer movements have non-metal escapements and are basically unregulatable using traditional methods


----------



## Thomas72 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks guys, I'm going to try and negotiate to get the one with the 2824-2 for cheaper.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Thomas72 said:


> Thanks guys, I'm going to try and negotiate to get the one with the 2824-2 for cheaper.


They are both ETA movements. If 80 hours power reserve is important than get the H-10 as 2824-2 is 40 hours. The sweep isn't as smooth on the H-10 due to the lower beat rate but it really shouldn't be a factor in dismissing the H-10. If you have the same watch with an H-10 and 2824-2 side by side and look at them from a foot away (average distance when you look to check time) you won't notice much difference in the sweep. Both movements are equally serviceable and can be regulated. The H-10 models overall will have better out of the box regulation than the 2824-2. Any issues with regulating or serviceability have nothing to do with the movement and more to do with who is doing the work. Full service on a H-10 or 2824-2 through Hamilton with 2-year warranty is $190, that includes replacing the entire movement if necessary. If you have a trusted watchmaker that does services for a good bit less go with a 2824-2 otherwise just get whichever one costs less. Theoretically the service interval could be longer with the lower beat rate of the H-10.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

The H-10 is the ETA C07.111, AKA the Powermatic 80 when it's inside a Tissot or Certina. The only difference AFAIK is on the rotor, and it's essentially just labeling. The C07.111 design is based on the 2824-2, but it has some mods to extend the PR...but since it's almost double, one also must suspect there's notably lower friction. This should translate into longer service intervals.

As far as the price difference...looking at the Hamilton site, there are 4 Officer models that are 44mm. List prices, US$, and movement:

$695: ETA 6497
$745, 795: ETA 2824 strap, bracelet
$945: ETA 2895

$200 premium for a 2895 is about right.

Also, filtering by Officer and autos...there are 5. The other one's a scuba.

There is a Khaki Field auto 44mm (H70625533). It's got an H-10. List price is $795.

You're largely looking at the same list price; gray market prices will vary from site to site, and the random timing of sales.


----------



## Adhanji (Jun 4, 2013)

H10 80hr. It is an ETA 2428 modified slowed down on the VPH at 21000 that's how they do it.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinayj009 (Mar 1, 2017)

Get a 2824-2. Don't settle for the H10 if you dont want to. You can find it relatively easily, just be patient


----------

